# Anyone ever order from Mejuri or Vrai & Oro?



## smiley13tree

I've been looking into these small "fine jewelry" companies lately like Aurate, Mejuri, and Vrai and Oro. What are your experiences with them? Are they really good quality jewelry pieces at excellent price points? I want to start investing in good quality pieces and would love any advice or other brands you love!


----------



## noon

I'm interested in knowing this too, particularly Mejuri and Missoma. I see a lot of bloggers talking about both brands and they seem to have quite nice pieces that are reasonably priced but interested to know more about the quality.


----------



## emchhardy

I have purchased from Vrai and Oro twice and returned both items.  One item had an issue with the clasp and the other item just didn't suit me.  They had good service and I found the pieces to be nice for the price point.  I would order from them again, depending.


----------



## smiley13tree

noon said:


> I'm interested in knowing this too, particularly Mejuri and Missoma. I see a lot of bloggers talking about both brands and they seem to have quite nice pieces that are reasonably priced but interested to know more about the quality.



I did end up ordering from Mejuri (got their gold hoops) and I really like them! They're a substantial thickness and seem to be well made. I'm eyeing their Spheres necklace next! 



emchhardy said:


> I have purchased from Vrai and Oro twice and returned both items.  One item had an issue with the clasp and the other item just didn't suit me.  They had good service and I found the pieces to be nice for the price point.  I would order from them again, depending.



Oh no! Which item had the issue with the clasp, if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## emchhardy

^ The diamond by the yard type necklace.


----------



## Kelly M

I've ordered from Mejuri on four different occasions!  I absolutely love their pieces. All high quality, very well made  I love how affordable they are for the quality too! Just amazing. I'm also so impressed with the customer service.

I had a ring arrive defected one time, but they had no issue exchanging for a new one. Didn't have to pay postage or anything  The brand has become my go-to for minimalist and gorgeous solid YG pieces.


----------



## Oleandered

I have a small Vrai Oro ring, and I really loved dealing with them. The ring itself is not superb, but at the price point it's very decent


----------



## smiley13tree

Kelly M said:


> I've ordered from Mejuri on four different occasions!  I absolutely love their pieces. All high quality, very well made  I love how affordable they are for the quality too! Just amazing. I'm also so impressed with the customer service.
> 
> I had a ring arrive defected one time, but they had no issue exchanging for a new one. Didn't have to pay postage or anything  The brand has become my go-to for minimalist and gorgeous solid YG pieces.



Which mejuri pieces did you get? I'd love to hear your thoughts!


----------



## Kelly M

smiley13tree said:


> Which mejuri pieces did you get? I'd love to hear your thoughts!



I have the 360 Ring, Trio Ring, and Diamonds Line Ring   All in solid 14k YG. I'll definitely have to post photos! They're gorgeous. I wear my 360 Ring every day (never take it off) and I'm so in love with it. I really stand by this company and the quality in their products.

I'm really picky with my jewelry, and even more so with solid gold pieces (aka, materials that are valuable). Believe me, I'm the type of person to send a ring back if it has the smallest scratch  To note, the ring that arrived defected was the Trio Ring, and it was defected in that two of the bands were bent asymmetrically. Might've been fine for someone else, but I didn't want it that way! And aside from that one time, I've got to say that Mejuri hasn't disappointed me one bit. Their rings come beautifully finished with the smoothest appearance ever. It's truly impressive especially since they're all handmade! I'm so happy to have found a brand that makes truly quality jewelry without breaking the bank  I'm a big ring fan (have pretty full hands on the daily) and have been trying to grow my YG collection for years now. At the moment I only wear SS, but I want to be able to have full hands of YG  Those three Mejuri rings are just about the start of me finally being able to do that


----------



## smiley13tree

Kelly M said:


> I have the 360 Ring, Trio Ring, and Diamonds Line Ring   All in solid 14k YG. I'll definitely have to post photos! They're gorgeous. I wear my 360 Ring every day (never take it off) and I'm so in love with it. I really stand by this company and the quality in their products.
> 
> I'm really picky with my jewelry, and even more so with solid gold pieces (aka, materials that are valuable). Believe me, I'm the type of person to send a ring back if it has the smallest scratch  To note, the ring that arrived defected was the Trio Ring, and it was defected in that two of the bands were bent asymmetrically. Might've been fine for someone else, but I didn't want it that way! And aside from that one time, I've got to say that Mejuri hasn't disappointed me one bit. Their rings come beautifully finished with the smoothest appearance ever. It's truly impressive especially since they're all handmade! I'm so happy to have found a brand that makes truly quality jewelry without breaking the bank  I'm a big ring fan (have pretty full hands on the daily) and have been trying to grow my YG collection for years now. At the moment I only wear SS, but I want to be able to have full hands of YG  Those three Mejuri rings are just about the start of me finally being able to do that



Yes I'd absolutely love to see pictures!! The trio ring is gorgeous. I need to go back on the website to browse some more.


----------



## Kelly M

smiley13tree said:


> Yes I'd absolutely love to see pictures!! The trio ring is gorgeous. I need to go back on the website to browse some more.






Here is the 360 Ring  It's the one Mejuri ring I wear on a daily basis. As I mentioned before, I have pretty "full" hands in terms of rings, and so I wear my 360 Ring there since it was the only available space  But my boyfriend gave it to me for our 4 year anniversary so I guess it's fine for it to go on that finger 

I'll have to post pics later or tomorrow of my other two rings! The Diamonds one is probably my favorite. The sparkle is so gorgeous. They're small diamonds, but beautifully set and definitely not exactly subtle IMO. As for the Trio Ring, while it is beautiful, it doesn't look like the photos. The individual bands are not as close together as it shows on the site. I still love it and wear it, but it just wasn't what I had been expecting.


----------



## Kelly M

Alright, here are the other two rings!


----------



## Oleandered

Kelly M said:


> View attachment 3778725
> 
> Alright, here are the other two rings!



I love how you wear your rings![emoji7] I was never able to rock thin rings like this! So stylish


----------



## Kelly M

Oleandered said:


> I love how you wear your rings![emoji7] I was never able to rock thin rings like this! So stylish



Ahh, thank you!! It's totally my thing. I love wearing rings. I wear the same six Sterling Silver rings every day. Never take them off... feel to empty without them!


----------



## smiley13tree

Kelly M said:


> View attachment 3778069
> 
> 
> Here is the 360 Ring  It's the one Mejuri ring I wear on a daily basis. As I mentioned before, I have pretty "full" hands in terms of rings, and so I wear my 360 Ring there since it was the only available space  But my boyfriend gave it to me for our 4 year anniversary so I guess it's fine for it to go on that finger
> 
> I'll have to post pics later or tomorrow of my other two rings! The Diamonds one is probably my favorite. The sparkle is so gorgeous. They're small diamonds, but beautifully set and definitely not exactly subtle IMO. As for the Trio Ring, while it is beautiful, it doesn't look like the photos. The individual bands are not as close together as it shows on the site. I still love it and wear it, but it just wasn't what I had been expecting.





Kelly M said:


> View attachment 3778725
> 
> Alright, here are the other two rings!



Wow!! Thanks so much for sharing. Yea the trip rings look much closer online as I was also eyeing that piece. I love how you paired them all together. It's so pretty  

Btw, what nail color is that? Goes really well with the rings and your skin tone!


----------



## Kelly M

smiley13tree said:


> Wow!! Thanks so much for sharing. Yea the trip rings look much closer online as I was also eyeing that piece. I love how you paired them all together. It's so pretty
> 
> Btw, what nail color is that? Goes really well with the rings and your skin tone!



Thank you so much!  About the Trio Ring, that's why I was pretty disappointed in it. It was a birthday gift to myself and I just wanted to wear it, so I didn't want to fuss with yet another exchange. I figured they'd just give me the same thing back... even though I mentioned it in an email to them that I expected the bands to be closer together. Oh well 

My nail polish is OPI My Very First Knockwurst. Thank you  It's my favorite color tbh!


----------



## BKNJmedmom

Love Mejuri! I have the Trio ring- and yes I would indeed say the three rings are closer together. I also have the little bar studs. I ordered another ring in a wrong size and they were great about returns.
I will say that Missoma is a waste of money. It's very cheaply gold-plated and practically looks orange. It basically looks like the fake gold accessories I used to get at Claire's in high school. Yes, it's less than solid gold, but even Gold Vermeil can look better than this! Also, 60+ for jewelry you expect it to at least look decent. You have to pay shipping to the UK for returns, and they don't really akcnowledge that they edit their images to make the gold appear better than it is. It's simply not worth it in my opinion.


----------



## Mcandy

I just bought a 122 cad tiny ruby pendant from mejuri. Heres crossing my fingers that it looks better in person. It has yet to shipped. Im expecting it shipped on the 9th


----------



## Mcandy

I bought a ruby pendant from mejuri. The ruby looks so transparent from the photos thats why i bought it even if i had an idea that it is tiny. It came really fast with excellent packaging and all. The problem is the ruby looks darker than the promo photo and its even opaque. It looks like a good quality piece though.  I put it on one of my bracelet. I think it looks best for stacking or something.


----------



## Jujuma

Love, love, love Mejuri for basic simple everyday pieces. I had another piercing done in an ear ( I had 3 in left and only 1 in right so I got a second for a little more balance). After 3 months my ear was still acting up so I needed some new 14k light weight earrings as that was all that didn’t bother it. I got the Feature Huggies with white sapphires and the Mini Lotus Studs. I thought I would only wear them for a short period of time but I wear 1 or both almost daily in my extra piercings. The quality is great and the price point can’t be beat. Definitely will order more, I need a plain gold chain for pendants.


----------



## loogirl

I order from Mejuri all the time! I love everything I’ve gotten from there. 

They are based in Toronto and I’m in Canada so my orders arrive quickly. 

I have two of the engravable necklaces, 3 birthstone charms - emerald, turquoise and sapphire, the bold 14k bangle, gold hoops in small, in between and large. 

In silver I got the zodiac charm necklace and I got the zodiac ring in gold vermeil. 

Everything is a bit daintier than it appears online, but its all well made and priced well. The gold vermeil ring is the only thing I’m not too impressed with - like it’s nice but I know it wont last because its plated. I wouldnt buy another plated piece.


----------



## Reviewer 2019

I know a lot of reviews here are positive but wanted to shed light on a recent purchase from Mejuri. I received a 24k gold choker necklace for my birthday and wore it only 3 times. The 3rd time the clasp malfunctioned and it fell off without me knowing. I complained to Mejuri and they refused to replace it without proof of malfunctioning which is impossible if it already malfunctioned... they instead offered me 10% off my next order which was a slap on the face considering you can probably get a higher discount off an IG ad. The necklace was $250 wasted. Will never be shopping here again. If you're going to advertise yourself as a luxury brand, make sure your customer support is on par with your prices. You've lost a customer in me along with all my friends and family which is a much higher cost than $250.


----------



## emmui

Reviewer 2019 said:


> I know a lot of reviews here are positive but wanted to shed light on a recent purchase from Mejuri. I received a 24k gold choker necklace for my birthday and wore it only 3 times. The 3rd time the clasp malfunctioned and it fell off without me knowing. I complained to Mejuri and they refused to replace it without proof of malfunctioning which is impossible if it already malfunctioned... they instead offered me 10% off my next order which was a slap on the face considering you can probably get a higher discount off an IG ad. The necklace was $250 wasted. Will never be shopping here again. If you're going to advertise yourself as a luxury brand, make sure your customer support is on par with your prices. You've lost a customer in me along with all my friends and family which is a much higher cost than $250.


I have the same happen to me with the Mini Lotus Bracelet on several occasions! It was a wedding gift from my cousin/bridesmaid and it had a circular clasp instead of the more flat one. The lever on the clasp would get caught on something and open. I have completely lost the bracelet today (Christmas day). I sent an email to Mejuri and hopefully they will provide a better response. The bracelet is very sentimental to me. I own the Spheres Bracelet and the clasp is a longer flatter one. No issues with that and I’ve worn it for over 3 years!


----------



## xsimplicity

I’ve purchased twice from Mejuri - the hammered ring and the stacker ring. I returned the former because I didn’t like the way it looked in person. I wear the stacker ring on a daily basis and I do like it a lot, but it’s hard to go wrong with a simple stacker room so I can’t really praise it.

I’ve also purchased from Cat Bird - the Sweet Nothing choker, anklet & earring. I wore the anklet every single day until it broke off & got lost. Though I really like it, I never replaced it because I don’t want to continue losing it & wasting money - the clasp doesn’t seem like good quality. The choker pulls on my hair so I rarely wear it. Also got tired of the earring. For their prices, I expected better packaging too.

Lastly, I also have Melanie Casey pieces. I was in love with all of the ones that I purchased but eventually sold some and tired of the rest ‍♀️ They were daintier than expected. The earrings & necklaces are nonsubstantial but I still do like the rings a lot


----------



## muddledmint

Vrai and oro: I have a couple of necklaces and they seem good quality. Their gold is VERY yellow. I returned their tiny diamond studs because the setting was terribly done but the diamonds themselves were great. Con is that most of their designs are kind of boring. I never feel the urge to purchase any of their stuff. 

Mejuri: good for price, no complaints, but rings will bend if you apply too much pressure to them

Aurate: my favorite in this category of fine jewelry for the masses startups. Good quality and interesting modern yet classic esthetic, very wearable, huge range of sizes for rings, rings don’t bend or warp easily! Great customer service, always free shipping and returns, made in the US, not too expensive. Only con is that it can take a month or more to receive your stuff because most items are made to order, especially unusual ring sizes.


----------



## PantherDia

Had an allergic reaction within minutes with 14k gold earrings. Not sure what they actually use to make it since I’ve had no issues with other 14k products.


----------



## BigBagLady

I own one bracelet and five rings from Mejuri.  They are all real gold and I haven't had any issues with any of them.  Their diamonds are very sparkly too.   I've ordered online and also shopped in person.  All transactions were good experiences.


----------



## rutabaga

I have a pair of large 14k gold hoop earrings with the invisible closure from Mejuri. Bought them in 2019 during a 20% sale and they’re my go-tos. No signs of tarnishing etc yet or sensitivity so I recommend.


----------

